# Grapefruit?



## TURKEYNECK (Aug 24, 2006)

Has anyone ever grown or smoked "Grapefruit" it's supposed to be a fruit/spicy mix 80% sativa I think..I might try it.


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 25, 2006)

If ya do, post a journal, im curious. I think it might make my face pucker....lol


----------

